# In the memory of Bailey...



## uppidycowgirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Bailey was my best friend, someone to take a ride on when I was down, or just needed time to think. I trusted her with my life on many of trails over 12yrs... when I went to look at her, there was a beautiful, stocky, but totally unbroke and barely handled mare, I took a chance because I saw something beyond the buckskin color that told me that this mare would be a good one... over the next 12 yrs we developed a bond that carried us over miles and miles of trails... I lost her about 3 1/2 yrs ago to colic... that was a very sad day.... since then I have been looking for a horse to fill her shoes... I could never replace her but today I can say that I have finally found that horse in a big belgian gelding named.. Bentley (aka... Grandin).... Today was truly a wonderful day on the trail..... and Bailey was in my heart...


----------



## Young Horses (Feb 8, 2011)

Cowgirl,

I offer my deepest sympathies. That bond you share with a horse you have owned for so very long is irreplaceable. I am glad that you have found a new horse worthy of your affection.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Bailey was beautiful. Bentley will take care of you. <3


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Bailey was beautiful.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

that is soo sad


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

she looks so pretty in the pics, i know how you feel...


----------

